# System or screen freezes when Xorg -config xorg.conf.new (-retro)



## matejzima (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi!

I have been trying to set up x11 on my Acer 2303lm laptop, following the instructions given in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html, with no success

I have tried many options out but still get no result, so I decided to ask for help here.

A year ago I had similar problems, but somehow found a solution, although on a different architecture.. I am just curious why none of the Xorg -config options works for me. I somehow remember that I shouldn't run X as root and everything would run smoothly, but I am actually tired of constantly shutting down my computer because the *Xorg -config* crashes.

The problem is I cannot log to another terminal when I run either *Xorg -config* or *startx*, to kill the process. I tried adding a path to my WM in /.xinitrc and running *startx*, but no success.

From ssh login:

```
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new

X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p6 i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 02 February 2011  12:50:49PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun  1 20:32:23 2011
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Also when I run *startx* from ssh I get a strange output:


```
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/matej/.serverauth.1334
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name ":0" in "add" command
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/matej/.Xauthority
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0" in "list" command
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/matej/.Xauthority
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name ":0" in "add" command
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/matej/.Xauthority
xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name ":0" in "list" command
xauth:  creating new authority file /home/matej/.Xauthority
xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name ":0" in "add" command
```

I am very confused and don't know where to start fixing the problem, because it seems that when I continuously forcedly restarted my computer, the files got messed up and my system stared crashing when repairing broken files, so I really cannot do anything but reinstall FreeBSD...

I am getting errors:

```
panic: ffs_blkfree
KDB stack backtrace...
```

and then computer reboots..

It seems to me I will have to reinstall FreeBSD but if I don't get a solution to install xorg on it it is of no use at all, just a waste of time. Please help, I know installing X11 shouldn't pose such a big problem. What am I doing wrong? I have followed all the official handbook instructions, that doesn't work for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2011)

Please verify that the video card is a Radeon 9700:
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 VGA`
Some odd systems have dual

Reinstalling FreeBSD will not help if FreeBSD is not the source of the problem.

Next, try running xorg without a config file at all.
`# startx`


----------



## matejzima (Jun 1, 2011)

> Please verify that the video card is a Radeon 9700:
> % pciconf -lv | grep -B3 VGA
> Some odd systems have dual



No, not at all. It is an integrated intel chip:

```
# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 VGA
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82852GM/GME/GMV/PM, 855GM/GME Montara Integrated Graphics Device'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

I have reinstalled FreeBSD and tried to run [CMD="Xorg -configure"][/CMD] again...
Found out it works normally only with vesa drivers. Here's the working solution, where i changed both Devices to vesa (from intel):

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Notice: I had to change both devices to vesa, otherwise the system crashed. Is the vesa driver going to be okay or should I try something new if i wanted to play some videos or something?

I now have a working solution, but I made a quick FreeBSD install, not labeled my disk well because of the previous crash, so I will work around a bit and wait for some information before reinsalling again.

Startx works now, I even added a WM (awesome) - so far so good.

P.S.: I apologize to the moderator for the previous post. But still, where do I get the green font?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 explains all about formatting tags.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2011)

matejzima said:
			
		

> No, not at all. It is an integrated intel chip:
> 
> ```
> # pciconf -lv | grep -B3 VGA
> ...



That's unfortunate.



> I have reinstalled FreeBSD



Again, reinstalling FreeBSD will not help if FreeBSD is not the source of the problem.  The source of your problem is xorg drivers for Intel cards.  Well, really, the source of the problem is Intel onboard video and Intel drivers.  Intel wants to ignore their older chipsets.



> Found out it works normally only with vesa drivers.
> ...
> Notice: I had to change both devices to vesa, otherwise the system crashed.
> Is the vesa driver going to be okay or should I try something new if i wanted to play some videos or something?



If the intel driver doesn't work, vesa is the only other option.


----------



## matejzima (Jun 2, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> That's unfortunate.
> Again, reinstalling FreeBSD will not help if FreeBSD is not the source of the problem.  The source of your problem is xorg drivers for Intel cards.  Well, really, the source of the problem is Intel onboard video and Intel drivers.  Intel wants to ignore their older chipsets.
> If the intel driver doesn't work, vesa is the only other option.



Well, I was looking for a solution but can't find it, so I think I should accept vesa as the only option. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10664

I found this link that gives me no further hope, but hopefully I will at least be able to run some movies with vesa, I won't need this laptop for much video work than that. Is the performance of vesa drivers lacking or should it be normal?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2011)

The vesa driver is the driver used when a native driver isn't available.  It's a bare minimum, not fast.  But it beats having no driver at all.


----------

